
Atlanta Decriminalizes Marijuana - samsolomon
http://www.cbs46.com/story/36497529/vote-on-controversial-marijuana-proposal-in-atlanta-set-for-monday
======
fiokoden
Doesn't this shake your certainty about how bad other drugs are?

I mean if this drug was bad enough to go to prison for the last 50 years, but
now it's not, what about others?

~~~
DanBC
I don't want to legalise drugs because "they're not harmful" \- I think they
are harmful.

The reason I want to legalise drugs is because I think those harms are better
treated as a health problem, not a criminal justice problem.

~~~
fiokoden
But damn, the idea of letting people take drugs for nothing more than pleasure
really doesn't sit well with a lot of people.

